
As Peter Thiel ditches SV for LA, locals tout 'conservative renaissance' - spking
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/feb/16/peter-thiel-silicon-valley-move-la-conservatives-welcome
======
johng
This part really struck a chord with me: “It’s really important to distinguish
being silenced and being challenged,” she said. “Leaders in Silicon Valley who
believe in building a diverse, equitable industry have not only a right, but
an obligation to challenge others in positions of influence who undermine
those goals.” ---- because, I don't believe that blackballing someone,
boycotting them, signing petitions to get them fired and kicked off of board
of directors of companies is "being challenged" \-- that's just outright
trying to run someone into the ground simply because they don't have the same
political views as you. That's what much of SV did to Peter Thiel.

~~~
wils1245
Gee if you buy into that narrative you might just like... Peter Thiel’s new
media company!

You are vastly underplaying the amount of power an (unelected) man of Thiel’s
wealth and political connections has to shape the direction of our democracy.
He wants power, knows perfectly well what he wants to do with it, and cares
very little what anyone has to say about it. The only, very limited recourse a
citizen has are boycotts and petitions to reduce that power.

~~~
sbinthree
Liberals are afraid of the power of the elites as a force of evil.
Conservatives are afraid of the power of the masses as a force of evil.

Are you sure that democracy is better for the people you consider oppressed?

~~~
johng
I would have said 10 years ago you may have been right. Now I would say that
most of the most vocal liberals (granted, thats just the majority we hear
about) aren't just afraid of the power of the elites, but are afraid of anyone
who disagrees with them. Once you disagree with them on anything, you are fair
game for retaliation. That to me, by definition, isn't someone who is liberal.
Though, they use that word to describe themselves just the same.

